# Does Your Dog Snort?



## TheHooch

River will snort when I am doing something she thinks she should be involved with.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Maybe he's trying to get all of the river water out of his nose..............


----------



## Ash

My dog Kali puts a ball in her mouth and walk up to you talking and snorting. She will jump up and snort in your face so you throw it. She sounds alot like a Pug. Its kind of gross.

Ash


----------



## Emma&Tilly

YES!! Tilly snorts like a little pig! She only does it when you have food, and the closer you are to finishing it the louder and more desperate the snorts become! It is so funny!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

There's your poll!! 

Carson does not snort.....he's too cute for that.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks! LOL Though I would've been more elaborate with the choices : j/k


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks! LOL Though I would've been more elaborate with the choices : j/k


well....tell me what you want and I'll change it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Yep, SunnyRose snorts at various times. Jasmine doesn't though. I heard someone call this snort a reverse sneeze one time

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes and it is a very common Golden trait to snort a bit when holding a toy and wiggling with joy


----------



## ocean

oops, voted too soon, was thinking about snoring!!


----------



## Sadonna

Grace snorts when she is after a flea and sometimes when she is swimming in her pool.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I can't say I have ever heard either one of the boys. Maybe I need to pay a little more attention??


----------



## bwoz

Banner snorts. Mostly when he is happy about something, which is just about anything! I even started a thread about it too because we weren't sure if something was up with him. Seems like it's a golden thing to do. We say he sounds like he has sleep apnea :


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff snorts - it's sort of a Play/Challenge for him.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Hali does it when shes extra happy about something, ear rubs for instance.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I heard it last night. Bentley snorts when he snores!! It is actually really funny.


----------



## DanielleH

snorts, grunts, and snores...


----------



## Charlie06

Charlie's a grumbler........just like a man


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Was unable to vote because....*

Lyndi snorts

Liam does not snort.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman

Bentley snorts when he's swimming, just before he goes to sleep and sometimes a comment like, "sure, Mom, whatever you say."


----------



## alligeek

Oh yes, Abby REALLY snorts! She only does it when she's really excited, but when she does, it's hilarious. DH and I will imitate her and she stops and looks at us like, "Hey! I KNOW you're not making fun of me!"


----------

